# Event ID:	1000-Windows cannot determine the user or computer name. Return value (14).



## dash_deviprasad (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi All,

We have a HP GL-580 box used for citrix farm, we ahve Win 2000 loaded on this. It has 8 GB RAM, Virtual memory has been set to max 4 GB for each drive.

We are getting this erorr on the event viewer and i see during this time user are forcedfully logged out of the sessions. 

Event Type:	Error
Event Source:	Userenv
Event Category:	None
Event ID: 1000
Date: 8/11/2008
Time: 12:27:46 PM
User: NT AUTHORITY\SYSTEM
Computer:	<<Server name changed for posting in forum>>
Description:
Windows cannot determine the user or computer name. Return value (14). 


Any help in this regard is appretiated.


Thanks
Dev.


----------



## Krrose27 (Jul 7, 2008)

```
Value 14 (Error code 14) = "Not enough storage is available to complete this operation." - As per Microsoft: "Do one of the following, then retry the operation:
1. reduce the number of running programs
2. remove unwanted files from the disk the Paging File is on and restart the system
3. check the paging file disk for an I/O error
4. install additional memory in your system."
```
http://www.eventid.net/display.asp?eventid=1000&eventno=546&source=Userenv&phase=1


----------



## dash_deviprasad (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks For your reply... 

I have a Hp 380 Box , which have lesse RAM but works absolutely fine...
That is what confusing me. I can not increase virtual mem, because its set to max


Dev


----------

